
A chef with cancer fights to save his tongue - terpua
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/12/080512fa_fact_max?mbid=msnbc
======
dangoldin
Another good article about Grant Achatz and Alinea:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.asp...](http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=18046)

------
DenisM
How is this a hacker news?

I'm not trying to flame here, I think there should be a common theme to posts.
If HN turns into another "everything and a kitchen skink news" web site it
will lose all of its appeal.

~~~
rms
<http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html>

>The focus of Hacker News is going to be anything that good hackers would find
interesting. That includes a lot more than hacking and startups. If you had to
reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity.

>It may be easier to say what that doesn't include. It doesn't include most
stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're evidence of some
interesting new phenomenon. It doesn't include videos of pratfalls or
disasters, or cute animal pictures. Basically, if they'd cover it on TV news,
it's off-topic.

